
Nearly every Intel CPU since Skylake found vulnerable to USB based attack - panny
https://www.techspot.com/news/71836-nearly-every-intel-cpu-since-2008-found-vulnerable.html
======
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669262](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15669262)

~~~
panny
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15656931)

